# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  New Travel Beach Hotel bei Chanthaburi

## schiene

*New Travel Beach Hotel&Resort*

http://www.newtravelbeach.com/

Wir waren 16 Tage in diesem Hotel und haben uns da sehr wohl gefühlt.Bezahlt haben wir 1200 Bath inkl.Frühstück.
Man kann auch Bungalows mieten welche zw.6000-9000 Bath kosten.Sind aber große Familienbungalows für bis zu 9 Personen mit mehreren Zimmern und 2 Etagen.

Zum Hotel gehört ein schöner großer Pool,ein open Air Restaurant direkt am Meer.
Zimmer war mit Balkon,Toilette mit Badewanne,Aircon,Wasserkocher mit Kaffee+Tee,tägl.2 Fl.Wasser,TV,Kühlschrank,kostenlosr Fahrradverleih.Nettes Personal welches teilweise engl.sprach.
Das Hotel war sehr gut besucht,wobei es sich auschl.um thail.Gäste handelte.In den 16 Tagen habe ich nur 3 Ausländer gesehen.

Das Hotel liegt direkt am Meer,ist aber zum baden gehen total ungeeignet das das Wasser sehr sehr flach ist und man bestimmt 1 km laufen muß um bis zum Bauch im Wasser zu stehen.Dies hängt damit zusammen das hier mal ein Vulkan war und an dieser Stelle sich der Meeresboden gehoben hat.Wenn man am Strand weiter läuft wird es dann wieder tiefer.

*das Zimmer*










*Pool*









*Blick von der Restaurantterasse*



*Bungalows zur Meerseite*



*Hoteleingang und Bungalows*

----------


## schiene

*Ergänzung:*

Sollte jemand in die Gegend fahren dann ist ein eigenes Auto angebracht.Um ein Moped hier zur Miete zu bekommen muß man lange suchen.Wir haben  für unser Moped pro Tag 300 Bath bezahlt.War hier der gängige Preis.Ohne "fahrbaren Untersatzt" kann man hier nicht viel machen und organisierte Touren gibt es kaum.

----------


## Willi Wacker

Schiene, 
ist da ein Dorf in der Nähe oder ein kleines Städtchen?
oder bist du da mutterseelen allein und weit ab von Allem ?

Wenn ja, dann...
ist ja schön romantisch für ein paar Tage, Stradspaziergänge , Muschen sammeln und Krebse fangen
aber man ist in allem, Essen usw. auf das Hotel angewiesen ...??

----------


## schiene

eigentlich sind da etwa 10 KM die Straße lang überal Hotels,Geschäfte,Restaurants.
Ist halt nur schlecht wenn man alles laufen will/soll da es keine Taxis oder TukTuks gibt.Ansonsten hat man hier alles von 7/11 bis Bankautomaten.Es gibt sehr viele kleine Restaurants und auch ein sehr gutes von wo die leute etliche KM anfahren um da zu essen.Ist auch alles billig und frisch.Bericht von der Gegend kommt demnächst.Nach Chanthaburi etwa 30 KM,Nach Thamai etwa 10 KM,ansonsten gibts alles auf der Uferstrasse.

----------


## wein4tler

Sieht recht gepflegt und nett aus. Danke für den Tipp.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wir waren vor 2 Jahren hier hinter Rayong, ist ja fast die selbe Ecke
war auch nicht schlecht 
http://www.sawadee.com/hotel/rayong/...esort/#details
ähnlich gelagert, man musste ein bischen laufen um bei den Thai's Fisch zu essen
und nicht im Hotel Restaurant. Strand ok, schön ruhig 
aber übers Wochenende viel die Bangkoker Jugend ein
mit Trommeln und starkem Durst auf offenen LKW's

----------


## schiene

*Hier noch eine Speise/Getränkekarte vom Hotel*

----------


## schiene

noch ein Bild vom Hotel welches ich "vom Meer"aus aufgenommen habe.
Das Meer ist nur abends,etwa Wadenhoch biss zur Mauer des Hotels.Ansonsten heist es laufen bis einem das Wasser bis zum Hals steht.

----------


## manne55

Wir wollen am 26.10. von BKK mit dem Bus nach Chantaburi fahren. 
Ich vermute, wir werden in Chantaburi  auf dem zentralen Busbahnhof ankommen. 
Wie (von wo, womit und wann)geht es dann  von dort weiter an die Strände (Chao Lao Beach und andere) ?
Gibt es außer dem hier beschriebenen Hotel noch andere empfehlenswerte Unterkünfte dort (evtl.
an anderen Strandabschnitten)?
Gruß
manne

----------


## schiene

Vom zentralen Busbahnhof aus ist es das beste ein Taxi zu nehmen.Es sind ca.30 KM.
Sehr gut hat uns auch das Beautiful Beach Resort gefallen.Es liegt etwa 1KM vom New Travel Beach Resort entfernt.
http://www.beautibeach.com/
auch hier findest du gut Infos ....
http://www.laemsing.com/

Hier ist es auch sehr schön.Das Hotel gehört einem bekannten thail.Schauspieler welcher
hier seine Gäste liebevoll betreut.Der Pool,eher ne Badewanne ist recht klein.
http://www.baantoom.com/

direkt neben dem New Travel Beach liegt eine wunderbare Anlage aus Bungalows und sehr schönem Pool.Um sie zu finden musst du ca.80 Meter vor dem New Travel  Beach Hotel rechts abfahren.Nur ein größerer Stein mit einem Pfeil und thail.Schrift weisen darauf hin.
Sehr ruhig aber sehr schön.Näheres dazu findest du in meinem Reisebericht.
http://www.isaan-online.com/forum/vi...4a7589a889f7ba
Ich hoffe diese Infos konnten dir ein wenig weiter helfen  ::

----------


## manne55

> direkt neben dem New Travel Beach liegt eine wunderbare Anlage aus Bungalows und sehr schönem Pool.Um sie zu finden musst du ca.80 Meter vor dem New Travel  Beach Hotel rechts abfahren.Nur ein größerer Stein mit einem Pfeil und thail.Schrift weisen darauf hin.
> Sehr ruhig aber sehr schön.Näheres dazu findest du in meinem Reisebericht.
> http://www.isaan-online.com/forum/vi...4a7589a889f7ba


Hallo Schiene,
danke für Deine schnelle und ausführliche Antwort.
Leider konnte ich den Reisebericht nicht lesen, da ich ,obwohl angemeldet " keine Berechtigung  dazu habe" ( ???).
Gruß
manne

----------


## Enrico

> Leider konnte ich den Reisebericht nicht lesen, da ich ,obwohl angemeldet " keine Berechtigung  dazu habe" ( ???).
> Gruß
> manne


Hi Manne, im Siamonline gibt es drei Stufen des Mitgliederstatus. Sie dienen dazu nicht durch einfaches "schnell mal anmelden" Zugriff auf bestimmte Bilder zu bekommen. Aber glaub mir, die Stufen sind nicht hoch  ::

----------


## manne55

> Zitat von manne55
> 
> Leider konnte ich den Reisebericht nicht lesen, da ich ,obwohl angemeldet " keine Berechtigung  dazu habe" ( ???).
> 
> 
> Hi Manne, im Siamonline gibt es drei Stufen des Mitgliederstatus. Sie dienen dazu nicht durch einfaches "schnell mal anmelden" Zugriff auf bestimmte Bilder zu bekommen. Aber glaub mir, die Stufen sind nicht hoch


Ob nun hoch oder nicht, den von @schiene angebotenen Reisebericht kann ich leider trotzdem nicht lesen. Schade.
Gruß
manne

----------


## schiene

Ein Bekannter von mir war letzte Woche mit 3 Kumpels in dem Hotel.Sie kamen Von Vietnam-Kambodscha nach Chantaburi.Sie wussten nicht das wir letztes Jahr auch da waren und entschieden sich für das Hotel.Allerdings waren sie nur einen Tag da und wechselten in das Nebenhotel.Grund:ca.100 Koreaner waren im Hotel untergebracht und waren 24 Stunden an der open air Karaokebar mit ihren nichtvorhanden Sangeskünsten tätig  ::

----------

